# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  ΙΙΕΚ Δελτα link

## iek-delta

καλησπερα!!! Δεν ξερω αν ειναι το σωστο σημειο για αυτο που χρειαζομε και ζηταω συγνωμη .
Θελουμε στο ΙΕΚ Δελτα που βρισκεται στην Ρεθύμνου 3 (Μουσείο) στην Αθήνα, να μπουμε στο δικτυο. Εχουμε αγορασει τον εξοπλισμο και θελουμε να γινει μια μετρηση για το αν βλεπουμε καλα κάποιους κομβους που ειναι κοντα μας. 

Πως γινεται αυτη η μετρηση? Εχουμε δηλωσει κομβο. Ο αριθμος ειναι #17865 αν βοηθαει.

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## nikolas_350

Καλησπέρα και σε εσάς.

Θα σας ενδιέφερε να συνδεθείτε ως τερματικός client στα 2,4 GHz ή θα θέλατε να έχετε περισσότερες συνδέσεις στα 5 GHz ως back bone κόμβος.

Τι εξοπλισμό έχετε αγοράσει; Για να δούμε εάν είναι και κατάλληλος 




> Πως γινεται αυτη η μετρηση?


Με scan με μια κατευθυντική κεραία μαζί με την κατάλληλη κάρτα για την μπάντα που θέλετε.

Και μια δικιά μου απορία. Θα συνδεθείτε επίσημα ως ιεκ Δέλτα ή αυτό είναι μια προσπάθεια κάποιον ατόμων από τον χώρο του ιεκ.

----------


## iek-delta

> Θα σας ενδιέφερε να συνδεθείτε ως τερματικός client στα 2,4 GHz ή θα θέλατε να έχετε περισσότερες συνδέσεις στα 5 GHz ως back bone κόμβος.


Για αρχη θα συνδεθουμε ως client.





> Με scan με μια κατευθυντική κεραία μαζί με την κατάλληλη κάρτα για την μπάντα που θέλετε.


Αυτο πρεπει να γινει απο εμας? Η πρεπει να καλεσουμε καποιον .





> Και μια δικιά μου απορία. Θα συνδεθείτε επίσημα ως ιεκ Δέλτα ή αυτό είναι μια προσπάθεια κάποιον ατόμων από τον χώρο του ιεκ.


Θα συνδεθουμε επισημα ως ιεκ Δελτα

----------


## nikolas_350

> Αυτο πρεπει να γινει απο εμας? Η πρεπει να καλεσουμε καποιον .


Το ζητούμενο είναι ο κάθε ένας να συντηρεί και να διαχωρίζετε τον κόμβο του. 
Είμαστε ένα εθελοντικό δίκτυο από ερασιτέχνες και δεν υπάρχει "τμήμα εξυπηρέτησες πελατών"  :: 
Φαντάζομε δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα από το τμήμα σας Τεχνικός Δικτύων Υπολογιστών 

Έχοντας συμβουλευτεί την wind.net για τα διαθέσιμα AP της περιοχής, θα κάνετε της μετρήσεις σας και με τα αποτελέσματα θα έρθετε σε επικοινωνία με τους κόμβους που βρήκατε στο scan για το αν μπορείτε και που να συνδεθείτε. 




> Θα συνδεθουμε επισημα ως ιεκ Δελτα


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.

----------


## iek-delta

ΟΚ σε ευχαριστω. Κατι τελευτεο. Μπορω να μαθω περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για τον εξοπλισμο της μετρησης?

----------


## denlinux

1.Μια κατευθυντικη κεραια πχ (grid)
2.Μια ασυρματη καρτα δικτύου με υποδοχή για εξωτερικη κεραία(πχ σε PCMCIA, ή σε USB )
3.το προγραμμα ΝetStubler(προγραμμα για να κανεις scan στους 2.4 και στους 5Ghz)
4.Προσαρμογεας καλωδιου σε περιπτωση που το καλωδιο της κεραιας δεν ειναι συμβατο με την υποδοχη της καρτας.

Αλλος τροπος...(οχι τοσο αξιοπιστος)
1.Eνα απλο Αccess Point σε client mode για να κανεις scan μεσω του web interface του.

----------


## nikolas_350

Για την σύνδεση 
Αυστηρά κατευθυντική κεραία >24 dbi, grid ή sat dish με feeder (είναι πια δυσεύρετα) & ασύρματη συσκευή που να κατεβάζει ισχύ ως 0 dbm 
Είναι τα βασικά για να δουλέψει κανείς όσο είναι δυνατό χωρίς να ενοχλεί και να ενοχλείται από τους γύρο του.

Για το scan καλύτερα με κάρτα πάνω σε ένα laptop με έξοδο για εξωτερική κεραία αλλά και οτιδήποτε συσκευή που να μετράει db (τα web interface είναι λίγο αργά και καμιά φορά αναξιόπιστα)
Μια ιδέα μπορείς να πάρεις και με μια σχετικά κατευθυντική κεραία εάν ο στόχος σας είναι κοντά π.χ. panel ακόμα και cantena 
Με πιο μεγάλη κεραία θα έχεις πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα αλλά και περισσότερο χρόνο για να σαρώσεις όλο τον ορίζοντα λόγω της πιο στενής δέσμης.

----------

